# My First Layout



## FWWR93 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey everyone. So, been doing some reading, doing some buying, and now, starting to put it all together. DCC system should come in the mail next week and I’m going to the lumber yard tomorrow to begin construction, will be a lot of work to make it able to fit through the door if need be. Anyways, thought I’d share and post updates/questions as they come up, which I’m quite sure will.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the progress. I love watching layouts grow.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome, and as stated, excited to see how things go.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I think a lot of us love watching new layouts come together, looking forward to updates. Those 2 engines are good looking too.


----------



## FWWR93 (Dec 8, 2018)

Well, the mail yesterday brought the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra set as well as some Unitrack. Also managed to bring home so wood for the layout. For now, going to build (3) 2’x4’ modules. Hopefully going to start tomorrow.


----------



## FWWR93 (Dec 8, 2018)

So, here is the first
Photo update, module #1 is built, modules 2 and 3 will be tomorrow. Went ahead and rough placed some track just to see what it would look like with the grass mat on the foam.
The modules are 2’x4’ plywood with 1.5” square legs and bracing along with 1” styrofoam and grass mat. Honestly pleased considering I’ve never done anything like this before.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks fine to me! Use a couple of Pringle's cans (empty, preferably), set em up in that corner and you have a grain elevator! Of course, those don't look like grain hoppers, but it's your railroad! Have fun with it!


----------

